# He needs a name! - New pic (pg 3)



## elevan (Feb 10, 2011)

Ok, this little guy will be coming home with me in 2 weeks and he needs a name when he gets here.

He is Nigerian Dwarf.  He is white and chocolate colored.

Please help me name him.


----------



## TeamChaos (Feb 10, 2011)

He looks like a little toasted marshmellow! S'more? Fluffer Nutter? Dave?


----------



## farmerJohn (Feb 10, 2011)

OREO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AkTomboy (Feb 11, 2011)

TeamChaos said:
			
		

> He looks like a little toasted marshmellow! S'more? Fluffer Nutter? Dave?


Love S'more!


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Feb 11, 2011)

I always name em when I meet em...its seems to help once I meet them!!!  He is adorable!!   

Good luck!!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 11, 2011)

First thing that came to mind.

David


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Feb 11, 2011)

Do you have a certain theme? In other words, do you use people names, or a certain letter of the alphabet, or...? 

Here's a listing that may help you decide:
http://www.lowchensaustralia.com/Names.htm


----------



## elevan (Feb 11, 2011)

No certain theme that we use.  We usually name on gut instinct...

DH doesn't like my ideas, so I'm looking for suggestions to see if I like something else...

I suggested Toodles or Doodle Bug  

DH thinks I'm crazy  

I've got a thread running on Facebook too and it's going crazy with name suggestions that I'd have never thought of, so I opened one here too for more ideas.

Thanks!


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 11, 2011)

He's a cutie.  Congratulations! 

I use biblical names. There are some really cool names in the old testament. Lots of names listed in Chronicles.


----------



## woodleighcreek (Feb 11, 2011)

I love the name Fluffernutter. or Frappuccino


----------



## DouglasPeeps (Feb 11, 2011)

He is such a cutie!

How about Marble?


----------



## 4hmama (Feb 11, 2011)

He's a chocolate and white boy...call him Snickers or Almond Joy...after chocoate with nuts!


----------



## elevan (Feb 11, 2011)

4hmama said:
			
		

> He's a chocolate and white boy...call him Snickers or Almond Joy...after chocoate with nuts!


He's to be my buckling Snickers' buddy...so can't call him that

Almond Joy could work though if I do the candy thing...


----------



## Weedchick (Feb 11, 2011)

I like Blaise. After the french mathmetician who was a child prodigy and schooled by his dad.


----------



## themrslove (Feb 11, 2011)

I like S'moreo!


----------



## elevan (Feb 11, 2011)

themrslove said:
			
		

> I like S'moreo!


----------



## TeamChaos (Feb 11, 2011)

themrslove said:
			
		

> I like S'moreo!


Oh man, that's the cutest!


----------



## jlbpooh (Feb 11, 2011)

Mine are named after desserts because I love food. I have 4 Nigerian Dwarf wethers. Their names are S'mores, Oreo, Cookie (short for Cookies-N-Cream), and Rocky (short for Rocky Road). 

I do like Oreo and Fluffernutter for him though.


----------



## themrslove (Feb 11, 2011)

TeamChaos said:
			
		

> themrslove said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bahaha!  Thanks.  Its my favorite.


----------



## msjuris (Feb 12, 2011)

farmerJohn said:
			
		

> OREO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


That was the first thing I thought when I saw his picture.

He looks like a Double Stuffed Oreo cookie.


----------



## elevan (Feb 14, 2011)

A new picture of him


----------



## kelsey2017 (Feb 14, 2011)

_s'moreo,_  S'moreo,   S'MOREO,   *S'MOREO!!!*   _S'MOREO! _


----------



## themrslove (Feb 14, 2011)

He is so pretty!!!


----------

